# oscar tank



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When my monsters get bigger than what size should I get to fit 2 oscars in
?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

when they get bigger they will atleast need a 55 gallon tank and eventually an even larger tank. if u wanted them to grow to their full size they would prolly need 150 gallons, but they can only grow to the size of the tank as they mature.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pcrose i am also a member at a cichlid site and that question comes up all the time, not to long ago by me. and what all the moderators and experts on these oscars all agree that for one oscar to reach full grown a 55gal is required and for two 75gal of course the bigger the better i have a 77gal for two tiger oscars hope this helped


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Actually oscars do not stop growing if you have them in a tank that is too small. Since I got my first oscar I have searched the net looking for the most accurate info. Go to

www.oscars-r-us.com.

It is the best forum page I have ever found. From all that I have read, you would be better off putting 2 oscars in a 90 gallon tank. Depending on their size when full grown. Some can reach 16 inches in home tank!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

80-90 gs i should say!


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

ive had 2 in a 75 no problem


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess I should start saving and looking for a tank. Helps a lot NIKE thanks. and 150 gallons that is pretty big because kevin has a 180 gallon and it is huge and he has some oscars in there right now. But I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

for two oscars I would go with at least a 90g tank. As far as being able to put a ocscar in a 55g tank for life I wouldn't do it, not a good idea to put a fish that can reach 16" in a tank taht is only bout 12" wide. Good luck with the oscars, you are going to have fun feeding them when the get bigger, they are ALWAYS hungry


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

It depends on the temperment of the oscars...mine always do fine when they get big,it is just in the medium size range that mine used to always fight and had to be seperated.I don't have them now...all p's.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

good to know thanks for all the info, I know how much they eat lol the smaller one eats way more than tiger he is a pig and he is veryselfish when it comes to food so he is always waiting to digest his food because he stuffs it full and wants to keep it all to himself


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i had two,an albino and a tiger in a 60 long and they lived happy for 7 years..till i trade them away.....


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

try this site also www.oscarfish.net very informative


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> try this site also www.oscarfish.net very informative


 This site will not work would you link it?


----------

